# Hi, I'm Heidi, new member



## sasha1 (May 4, 2009)

Hi to all.
 Firstly I would like to say I have never posted on a forum before, and a little nervous..please be nice..haha.
 Well here goes, I'm a mam to a 14yr old Type 1 diabetic boy, who at the moment is doing a great impression of Kevin the teenager.
 He was diagnosed in Feb 07, despite me taking him to the Dr's several times in approx 3wks till diagnosis, and voicing my concerns that he may be diabetic, was repeatedly told he was'nt. However the Dr agreed to a fasting blood sugar test and urine sample, arranged for the morning before his admission to hospital with DKA  in the afternoon. I took him for the test and was informed by the nurse that there was no need to panic but his urine was sky high with sugar and ketones, and we should go home and wait for the rest of his results. Needless to say by the afternoon his condition had deteriorated and was rushed to hospital in a state of semi-conciousness. 
 Over 2 years down the line, here I am.  I have entered the forum before, just to view, and have found it really helpful and comforting to know that we are'nt on our own.
 The main reasons I have joined are to gain more knowledge/understanding, to make forum friends, to offer any support/help to others who are in the same boat, also ask forum users for there help etc when I am at my wits end.
 Thank you to all, hope I have'nt gone on to much.
 My son is on Multiple injections, uses Nova Rapid/Lantus
 Best wishes 
 Heidi x


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 4, 2009)

Heidi Hi!!!


Lol......couldn't resist....sorry. Welcome, friends and advice you will find in abundance, You can see that there is a cross selection of Type 1/2's and Parents, so you will get many different aspects of this Disease.

Regards Dave


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2009)

Hello Heidi, and welcome! It's pretty shoddy that your son wasn't kept in when they found high ketones - for goodness sake, that's what we're all told we have to watch out for and pack ourselves off to A&E! Must be so difficult being a young teenager with this, and caring for one - they're not the easiest at the best of times (well, apart form me, I was perfect...). There are some people around his age that look in here, and some very knowledgeable and terrific parents, so I'm sure they'll help you all they can. Don't be afraid to ask anything - there are no 'silly' questions here, your question might just be the one someone else needed to ask, so please make yourself comfortable and ask away!


----------



## bev (May 4, 2009)

Hi Heidi,

I am so glad you've joined the forum - i also have an 11 year old son type1.
I am sure you have got loads of great advice for us new ones on here! Welcome! Bev


----------



## Arlene (May 4, 2009)

*Arlene -back again*

Hi Heidi
I sent my first post today because I read your message.I'm just wanting very much to let you know that you did a brilliant thing for me-your son is very close in age to my daughter. Ive tried a few messages today-first attempts and decided to take a break and come back on -today I have to send you this to say when I read your message -thought bet Heidi is going through a similar time. Lost some of my messages earlier on and hoping I've got it sorted now.Think I've lost the plot a bit because I lost some of the earlier messages and wanted absolute peace of mind that you Heidi have to get this message today from me.I read your message and within 5 mins was typing thinking of all the people who I can get help from . Welcome Heidi on the day you sent your first message I did exactly the same. A good day-hope to be of some help, if I can and I will certainly take any help thats on offer.I'm very much looking forward to sharing experiences.

Arlene


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2009)

hi hiedi and welcome x


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

Hello Heidi

Welcome. I'm mum to a 13 year old boy, diagnosed type 1 Nov 08. Glad to have you on board! As others have said, you will find much support here, in all ways. Never hesitate to ask or moan or contribute. 

Arlene -- you too!

Best.


----------



## sasha1 (May 5, 2009)

Arlene said:


> Hi Heidi
> I sent my first post today because I read your message.I'm just wanting very much to let you know that you did a brilliant thing for me-your son is very close in age to my daughter. Ive tried a few messages today-first attempts and decided to take a break and come back on -today I have to send you this to say when I read your message -thought bet Heidi is going through a similar time. Lost some of my messages earlier on and hoping I've got it sorted now.Think I've lost the plot a bit because I lost some of the earlier messages and wanted absolute peace of mind that you Heidi have to get this message today from me.I read your message and within 5 mins was typing thinking of all the people who I can get help from . Welcome Heidi on the day you sent your first message I did exactly the same. A good day-hope to be of some help, if I can and I will certainly take any help thats on offer.I'm very much looking forward to sharing experiences.
> 
> Arlene


Hi Arelne,
 Many thanks for replying to my post. Im so glad your message got through. Welcome to the computer age..Im still struggling to get to grips with technology.
 If I can be of any help at all to you, please get in touch, as with yourself I value any advice, help etc on offer.
 Us parents often need a good moan, to get things off our chests, and it helps when others know exactly how you feel.
 Many thanks again

Heidi and 'Kevin the teenager'
xx


----------



## mikep1979 (May 6, 2009)

hello and welcome heidi


----------



## Becca (May 10, 2009)

Hi Heidi

I've just read what you have been through and i am horrified!!  I cannot believe that they sent you away!  

Working with the members of UK CWD advocacy group (email mailing list) http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/ i am collating diagnosis stories ( i think Jackie Jacombs has mentioned this to you on the CWD forum?) and we are hoping to write a report to give to organisations/government that enough is not being done.  Too many children are ending up in ITU or HDU becaue the doctors state that young children cannot get type 1.

Hope to speak soon

Becca


----------

